# [SOLVED] Unknown device (ACPI\AWY0001\2&amp;DABA3FF&amp;0)



## EarthBoundNess (Jun 22, 2012)

I can't find a driver for this.It keeps telling me to install it but I can't find the driver. Does anyone know where it is?

I have:

Windows XP
Media Center Edition
Service Pack 3
Dell XPS
Intel Pentium Processor


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Unknown device (ACPI\AWY0001\2&DABA3FF&0)*

What model Dell XPS?


----------



## EarthBoundNess (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Unknown device (ACPI\AWY0001\2&DABA3FF&0)*

Dell XPS 400


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Unknown device (ACPI\AWY0001\2&DABA3FF&0)*

Try installing the driver here


----------



## EarthBoundNess (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Unknown device (ACPI\AWY0001\2&DABA3FF&0)*

It worked! Thanks, now it will stop prompting me to install it.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Unknown device (ACPI\AWY0001\2&DABA3FF&0)*

Glad you got it sorted.


----------

